# 15 June deadline



## Abramns (Jan 29, 2017)

Is the 15 June date the last day you can ship, ie. the post mark having to be 15 June or does it have to be in on 15 June. My problem is I've been trying to get Fedex to ship but I've now tried 10 times and used 3 different cards and it always rejects the card and when I called customer service I spent over 20 minutes on hold and never got to speak with anyone.
If it has top be in the office on 15 June I'll keep trying. If its only the postmark I can send it regular mail registered I guess.

Thanks in advance.

Bernie McKenna


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It used to be that the return had to have arrived at the processing center by the deadline date, but they gave up on that a few years ago (or so I'm told). Now, it has to be postmarked by June 15th (for overseas filers). Also, check Pub. 54 about trying to FedEx (or use any other courier service). You can't use the regular address for delivery - the couriers require a street address to deliver to, but I think they give you information about that in Pub. 54 (or used to do).


----------



## Abramns (Jan 29, 2017)

thanks. I don't think I'll have much success with Fed ex but will try again otherwise regular mail. Will check Pub 54 just in case.

Thanks for the help.

Bernie McKenna


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

If you are planning on using a delivery service use one of these..





__





Private Delivery Services PDS | Internal Revenue Service
 

You may use private delivery services designated by the IRS for timely filing and paying of federal taxes.




www.irs.gov





Most likely the address to use will be

*Austin - Internal Revenue Submission Processing Center*
3651 S IH35,
Austin TX 78741 





__





Submission Processing Center Street Addresses for Private Delivery Service (PDS) | Internal Revenue Service


Find IRS addresses for private delivery of tax returns, extensions and payments.




www.irs.gov





But do check the where to file link


----------

